# Amsterdam visit



## Sentenced (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

3 years ago i bought in "Sensi Seeds" 5 feminized seeds. all 5 of them were defected and never could get out.


im flying again next mount, and want to but working and recommended feminized seeds

any suggestions?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2015)

Are you wanting to purchase feminized seeds?


----------



## Sentenced (Sep 30, 2015)

yes,

and i dont want to get burn again


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2015)

I have only grown feminized seeds twice. The first ones were great the second was weak and not the best. 

The breeders I like are Mandala, Bodhi, Cbd crew, and  docfishwrinkle really likes DNA.


----------



## Sentenced (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you!

any recommendation on non feminize breed?

are the ones that are feminized are less good in terms of germination?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2015)

All the ones I mentioned above have regular seeds.

some folks say fems hermi more then regulars. I have not seen studies to prove or disprove that.


----------

